# NBA Betting '11-'12 is coming



## CasinosStarr (Nov 29, 2011)

Here we just hear that new season will start about 25 december 2011. All NBA fans will be happy for it. 
Who will be CHAMP that year?


----------



## bettingblogger (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm going to take the Lakers this year.  I think time is running out on Kobe and I believe he gets one more.  They may even make a big deal during the season to boost them up.  Should be a fun year!


----------



## CasinosStarr (Dec 1, 2011)

yeah, i'm also think Kobe must take 1 more ring, but also Rose is woth it.


----------



## Inspin (Dec 1, 2011)

*Who will win the 2012 NBA Championship?*

With the NBA lockout finally over and the games expected to start on December 25th, who do you think will win the NBA Championship in 2012? A few online betting sites have already released exclusive odds to the public on which team will be Champions for this year's basketball season. So far, the Miami Heat is leading the odds at 2.5 to 1, with Bulls and Lakers tied in second place with 7 to 1 odds to take the 2012 title.  I see this as a great opportunity to take early action on this season's odds to win the championship. Will your favorite NBA team win the Championship this year?


----------



## CasinosStarr (Dec 2, 2011)

bro, you just repet my topic post,


----------



## Betting Forum (Dec 2, 2011)

He made another topic and I united them, because they are on the same topic.


----------



## jirongzhi (Mar 3, 2012)

I like playing basketball.


----------



## Mark D (Oct 9, 2012)

They may even make a big deal during the season to boost them up. Should be a fun year!


----------



## sammyrogerrs (May 29, 2013)

A few online action sites accept already appear absolute allowance to the accessible on which aggregation will be Champions for this year's basketball season.


----------

